# Covid Booster



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Two days ago, Tuesday, Popi got his Moderna booster. If that wasn't enough, I decided to get my flu shot at the same time - in the other arm! My health care provider, Kaiser, is now giving Covid vaccinations ( both first time and boosters) plus flu vaccinations to the general public at NO COST! They have set up a vaccination station in a large vacant retail space in the local mall.......AND THE PLACE WAS PACKED, several hundred people! Interestingly, about 80% of the people in line were getting Moderna boosters, 20% were getting Phizer vaccinations, and there was ONE person getting the J&J booster.

Yesterday I was feeling no discomfort in either arm, but I did feel fatigued and tired, so I took it easy and napped quite a bit. My SIL got his booster on Tuesday also. He had to leave work yesterday with a 102 deg. temperature. Today he feels fine. So the point is, reactions can vary widely.

For the record, I received my first Moderna vaccination on Jan. 11 because I was recovering from major surgery and immunocompromised therefore I received priority. My second vaccination was on Feb. 8. The current protocol is that you must wait a minimum of 6 months for a booster, therefore I fell within the parameters. People are still dying here from Covid - people I know who were vaccinated. I don't intend to be one of them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogFather said:


> Two days ago, Tuesday, Popi got his Moderna booster. If that wasn't enough, I decided to get my flu shot at the same time - in the other arm! My health care provider, Kaiser, is now giving Covid vaccinations ( both first time and boosters) plus flu vaccinations to the general public at NO COST! They have set up a vaccination station in a large vacant retail space in the local mall.......AND THE PLACE WAS PACKED, several hundred people! Interestingly, about 80% of the people in line were getting Moderna boosters, 20% were getting Phizer vaccinations, and there was ONE person getting the J&J booster.
> 
> Yesterday I was feeling no discomfort in either arm, but I did feel fatigued and tired, so I took it easy and napped quite a bit. My SIL got his booster on Tuesday also. He had to leave work yesterday with a 102 deg. temperature. Today he feels fine. So the point is, reactions can vary widely.
> 
> For the record, I received my first Moderna vaccination on Jan. 11 because I was recovering from major surgery and immunocompromised therefore I received priority. My second vaccination was on Feb. 8. The current protocol is that you must wait a minimum of 6 months for a booster, therefore I fell within the parameters. People are still dying here from Covid - people I know who were vaccinated. I don't intend to be one of them!


I FINALLY was able to get my booster last Monday (also Moderna, after my initial J&J in March, and no antibodies) My antibodies will be checked in 3 weeks, and I will be able to go back on my RA meds at that time. Cross your fingers for me that I build antibodies this time! It is looking good that the people who got boosters earlier (Pfizer) Even the ones on my med, who ALSO had no initial antibodies, got a really good immune response to the booster. Since the studies are showing a BETTER immune response with Moderna after J&J than any other combination, my doctor has high hopes for me that this will work and I will FINALLY be able to at least get SOMEWHAT out of my bubble.

The other good news that he told me, although I do NOT want to have to use it, is that because of my immune status, I am top ranked for use of Monoclonal Antibodies. IF I get Covid, I need to call him immediately, because the use of them is time-sensitive, and they need to be started immediately. DogFather, I am SURE you are in the category of people who would qualify for that too.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Got my booster also. ..no side effects, except for vague fatigue. This virus really keeps going at us! With all of the unvaccinated people keeping the spread going, it will certainly keep mutating. SF Bay Area is well vaccinated, but tourists keep coming, carrying it with them... I see annual boosters, like flu vaccines, ahead. I am also wearing masks to stores and don’t really care whether or not required. And using hand sanitizers against flu and cold viruses.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I also got the Moderna booster last week at CVS. There was only one person ahead of me. The only side effects I had were the same as with the first and second, sore arm, headache and fatigue for one day. The week before I had the flu vaccine. I'm also going to continue wearing a masks in stores. I've just begun to notice coughing and sneezing during my last few grocery trips.😬 My SIL was very ill with COVID for six weeks after being fully vaccinated. Looks like yearly boosters will be in our future.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Glad to hear that every one is getting that extra shot cause Covid is still a serious problem in the US. Krandall - Keeping my fingers crossed that you have a stellar immune response from the booster.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Glad to hear that every one is getting that extra shot cause Covid is still a serious problem in the US. Krandall - Keeping my fingers crossed that you have a stellar immune response from the booster.


Thanks! I’m really hoping!!!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

California today issued an order to all health providers to provide boosters to any adult who requests it...they are declaring it "self-determination of risk" to avoid a direct conflict with the feds, who are slowly moving forward with the application to authorize boosters for all adults. Local health officials are urging people to get the booster as the case rates are increasing and significant time has now passed since the vaccination drives started. Throughout the country, I know that this was what was going on in many cases, but it is nice to see an 'official' directive. The take-up rate for boosters has been relatively slow, not surprisingly in light of the conflicting recommendations re need.


----------

